# Portugal sites with wifi are internet needed



## kennyo (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi heading to Portugal this weekend for a month or two but seem to be having difficulty finding a site with internet (wifi) any body know of any sites .

Thanks Kenny


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Hi I was on the Olhao campsite and had wifi had to buy a card though.Plenty internet cafes around good one at Tiveira and the libraries are all free and you can use your own laptop.We were there in May and June going back End of January for 3 months..

Val


----------



## kennyo (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks Val looks like i will be hitting the libarys


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi all the Mcdonalds have free wi-fi 

Olley


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Google '' camp wireless'' portugal, they feature a couple of sites .
I went to one in the Alentejo, but its tiny, middle of nowhere, probably not what you are looking for....but the WIFI worked, which was what I was testing !!
If you intend going further north, ie near Marvao.......FABULOUS walled little town, then I can recommend Camping Asseiceira, recently taken over by Gary....who is extremely helpful and is intending installing WIFI, he might already have done it by now, but you are able to use his connection anyway....nothing is too much trouble for him....he really deserves to succeed.......anyway, look him up and see what you think.
As for Mcdonalds.....do you have to go INSIDE to use their WIFI ????
I have never been able to access it from the carpark.....more info anyone please ??


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

*Portugal sites with wi fi*

The first we found was at Monte gordo, surprisingly for a municipal site, down ner the gate only. Olhau campsite has access but not wifi. If you look in the roteira book it gives you a good idea, at least it has an icon for it! Presently we are at Turiscampo Lagos, which does have it, bless its cotton socks!!
Most towns do ahve it in the library but I was told at Benicassim in Spain that I had to join and I needed a local address!! In Portugal most towns have it somewhere or other, western Union or private operators about 1euro per 30 mins.

Mike & Ann


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Olhao camp site had wifi in june when we were there I sat outside the bar/restaurant on my laptop ,had to pay for time though.The internet bars/cafe are really cheap .I used quite a lot of them I had a problem with my laptop it wouldn't hold its charge for very long so was good to get electric to use it.I have bought a travel ipaq hopefully It will be easier to get wifi and access my e-mails .Keep posting free wifi places pleaseI am heading back i n 5 weeks for 3 months so taking note .

Val


----------



## 109422 (Jan 23, 2008)

Savannah

Thank you for your kind comments.

All going well here and I have now installed Wi-Fi at the site.

Also there are now no charges for bringing dogs! 

Gary - Camping Asseiceira


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We are in Tavira and can get on wi fi at the local camara (town hall). We also got on at Frusetta in the library. Both free.

Pat


----------



## 97751 (Feb 17, 2006)

We found internet access very easy to find when in Portugal. Most towns have a library (biblioteque - I think) - Loule, Tavira, Vila Real. Also free wi-fi zones - Loule, Quarteira, Odexiece (not sure if thats right spelling) Olhao. Castro Marim at the council offices (camara).These are some of the ones that we used but know there are loads more. Never managed to connect at McDonalds.


----------

